# What wattage heat bulb should I use?



## Frankie.d (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all,

My b&w tegu Miko loves her cage it's 6x2x2 in the middle I have 18" 10.0 UVB bulb and on the far left I have her heat spot which I originally had a 160 watt solar glo but it seemed too hot. Then I went to a 100watt heat light then on the other side she has a hide and it's cooler but she started burying her under the hide? The hot spot and the cool spot are 4-5ft apart. The height from the heat bulb to the ground is about 19-20" I'm now trying a 75watt? What do you guys think any input or ideas?

Frank.D


----------



## james.w (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty much whatever it takes to get a 110 degree hot spot. What was the basking and cool end temp with the 160W SolarGlo? If needed you can raise the basking spot towards the bulb and it will make it warmer without changing the temps in the rest of the cage.


----------



## Frankie.d (Jul 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> Pretty much whatever it takes to get a 110 degree hot spot. What was the basking and cool end temp with the 160W SolarGlo? If needed you can raise the basking spot towards the bulb and it will make it warmer without changing the temps in the rest of the cage.



When I had the solar glo it was about 90 degrees on the cool side which I thought was to hot. So your saying lower the wattage and put something under it he can perch up on?


----------



## james.w (Jul 8, 2011)

Try the 125W Solar Glo, and if the cool side is good but the basking spot is a little too cool you can raise the basking spot. I used cinder blocks to make a basking spot and just built the substrate up to it so my Tegu can climb up.


----------



## tora (Jul 8, 2011)

You want to make sure though that if you use blocks they are resting against the bottom of the enclosure. You don't want them to dig under it and have them get crushed/pinned if the substrate gives way.


----------



## james.w (Jul 8, 2011)

tora said:


> You want to make sure though that if you use blocks they are resting against the bottom of the enclosure. You don't want them to dig under it and have them get crushed/pinned if the substrate gives way.



Very good advice, I have my bricks directly on the cage floor.


----------

